# AirPort Extreme + AirPort Express(s). Will the Express extend guest network?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am trying to come up with a good solution to extend both my primary network and guest network across our building. I was thinking or purchasing an AirPort Extreme (connect the WAN to our modem) and then connect one LAN to our unmanaged switch and the others to two or maybe 3 AirPort Expresses throughout our building (we have hard wired lines throughout so we can hardwire them all together).

That being said, if I put the Expresses in bridge mode, will they extend both the primary wireless network as well as the guest wireless network?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

It will only extend a single that it is bridging.... I don't see a way to connect it to the 2nd network to extend it. The Primary Network and Guest Network are sandboxed from each other (Devices on network A cannot see devices on Network B) so its not like it can see them both from the same connection to share both.

I don't have any expresses to actually try this... but I don't think it is possible with them.


----------

